# okay, i just got a 93 240sx



## drummer4christ (Sep 28, 2008)

My engine shakes like crazy, and i've gotta replace a fuel injector, any suggestions on reliable brands for belts, motor mounts, fuel injectors and fluids? also, can all of this be done at home, instead of payin through the nose at a shop?


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

I put napa micro v-belts on my 240sx. and for fuel injectors i just got what autozone/napa/any one. I have only replaced injectors on my altima, and that was two screws and like a half turn and they pop right out. just go OE for motor mounts, you might need to search here or ********.com for a right up, I do believe I have seen one. motor mounts are hard to do in your drive way, with some time, and a jack/stands it can be done.


----------



## iluvmys13=] (Oct 15, 2008)

i just bought a 91 240 for 1500.00 an i need to replace the clutch. has anyone replaced the clutch in a s13b 240 ?i cant seem to drop the tranny becuase i cant get all the bolts loosened. help !!!please!!


----------



## iluvmys13=] (Oct 15, 2008)

also does anyone know how get a custom avater ? i dont wanna hve what everyone else has


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

iluvmys13=] said:


> i just bought a 91 240 for 1500.00 an i need to replace the clutch. has anyone replaced the clutch in a s13b 240 ?i cant seem to drop the tranny becuase i cant get all the bolts loosened. help !!!please!!


The top bellhousing bolts are a real bear to remove. You need to use a very long socket extension along with a universal joint extension. What also helps is to remove the transmission crossmember and drop the back of the tranny down a bit just to remove those few top bolts.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

how about you just give me your freaking car cuz i'm about fkn sick of looking for a gd engine for my car and to constantly hear some jerkoff newb beach buying out all the last of the engines and chassis and then asking stupid fkn questions like "what do you suggest for fluids" or "how do i change a clutch". like just this weekend... the last gd KADE motor in Dallas was sold 30 gd minutes before i got there to some ignorant stupid fk kid that can't even drop the motor himself


----------

